# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πόσα χρόνια ζουν τα Roselakia;

## Τουλα

Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος από σας ξέρει πόσο ζουν τα Roselakia; Έχω δύο. Και οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία γι αυτά θα με βοηθούσε.

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Τούλα! αν ενωείς αυτο το πουλί εχώ ακουσεί απο το pet shop που το αγόρασε ενάς φίλος μου πως ζούν γύρα στα 20 με 25 χρόνια βεβαιά με σωστή φροντίδα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Τουλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αρα θα τους εχω για πολύ καιρό συντροφιά! Νασαι καλά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας ζουν 15 με 20 χρόνια.Το ευδόκιμο ζωής τους εξαρτάται από την φροντίδα και τη σωστή διατροφή.*

----------

